# What kind of snake is this?



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

My buddy just found this snake in the garage just wondering what kind it is . Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

eastern milk snake


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Milk snake for sure. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks . That's what I thought but wasn't sure. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

